# Where are some great places to live?



## LMD (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking for recommendations on great places to live!
We are young 40's with an almost 3 year old and are considering making a move next year. The only problem...where too? Currently we live in Naples FL and we are both in healthcare (physical therapist). Both originally from the North East (NY and PA). We are both active (running, biking..) and are looking for a a community that has active fitness groups (running groups, biking clubs), good schools for our daughter, low crime, sunshine most days of the year (doesn't matter if it snows- we ski). We are thinking somewhere out West may be a good fit for us but have no idea where 
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## am1 (Oct 9, 2014)

What is wrong with Naples?  Until people know that it will be hard to suggest other places.


----------



## SunLover2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Minnesota - Twin Cities - Everything you described and a close airport for when you want to escape to Naples


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 9, 2014)

Look into Hoboken.  Hoboken is right across the river from NYC and has a really strong community.  As close as it is to NYC you don't have to pay those taxes and you still get the benefit of the exciting, cultural, and diverse lifestyle that you won't get in Naples Fla.  If you want to give your child an important life  experience growing up with diversity is an absolute key.  Our nation becomes more diverse every minute.  Let your child experience how to live with different kinds of people who come from different cultures.  Living close to NYC will deliver that experience as well as some of the greatest art in the world. I would suggest you look into other areas of North Jersey that are close to NYC.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2014)

Some good suggestions, have you tried find your spot?  We like the southwest, wife has a lot of family around Phoenix, anywhere from Sedona to San Diego is looking good.

http://www.findyourspot.com/


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 9, 2014)

Boise, ID. Very active community. Most 'bikeable' city in the USA. 4 agreeable seasons. Great skiing close by. Forward thinking healthcare community. Good schools. Safe. Low taxes/cost of living. Cheap electricity. Low humidity. Little to no snow shoveling. (I use a leaf blower)

Downside: It would be a lifestyle change. No family close by. Planes fly every day, but not as many of them compared to Florida, or N.East. It's a solid day's drive to anywhere. Portland, San Francisco, Seattle, Las Vegas, Salt Lake City. No passenger rail service. If you're pro sports fans, the pickings are thin. Minor league baseball/hockey, Boise State (famous blue turf) University Football.

I should mention that for better or worse, Idaho in general is among the most politically conservative places in the USA. Boise, a little less so, and a bit more diverse, but with exactly zero statewide offices held by a Democrat, you get the idea.

Top 10 reasons people move to Boise: http://www.buyidahorealestate.com/blog/top-10-reasons-why-people-move-to-boise-idaho.html

Jim


----------



## LMD (Oct 9, 2014)

*Naples*

We have lived in Marco Island the past 5 years and recently moved to Naples to be closer to daycare and activities for our daughter. We have certainly enjoyed the weather coming from the NE but the past 5 months have been SO incredibly hot and unpleasant. My husband misses changing of the seasons and hunting. And can you believe he actually said he misses shoveling.We enjoy hiking more than sitting on the beach. I do love having sun on a daily basis, it generally makes for happier people. The schools around here are not great and that is one of our main concerns. Most of our family lives in the NE and some winter here in Marco. Being an hours drive from a major airport would be a definite plus. 
Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 9, 2014)

South Jersey - West Deptford where friends used to live. Look up Riverwinds Community Center - $100 per adult a year/kid is cheaper. 30 minute commute to Center City PHILA or 30 minutes to Willington, De or 75 minute drive to Atlantic City and then the beaches south on the Atlantic coast. Major airport to Europe & USA - PHL airport is directly across the river - watch the planes land as you do laps in the indoor pool. Local preK-12 school system is HIGHLY rated and not a mega-school. Diverse and housing & clean businesses ... nearest mall is NOT in that town (Deptford Mall) but multiple malls up the line - Cherry Hill, Moorestown, or sales tax free STATE of Delaware.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe this article will help. 

http://www.parents.com/parenting/money/buy-a-house/the-best-cities-for-new-families/

We live in Bergen County, NJ, and we love it here, and the schools are very good. I love Hoboken (in Hudson County), but the schools aren't as good as in Bergen County, and the real estate is expensive.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 9, 2014)

We've lived in Albuquerque----absolutely loved it; it has what you are looking for, but the schools aren't as good as the schools in the Denver area.

We lived in the Denver area--it would be my number one suggestion.  Depending on the district, the schools are truly impressive (said the former teacher), it has a very active/outdoor life style, and the climate is wonderful.  Everyone thinks it is snowy (thanks to an occasional blizzard on Monday night football), but it isn't.  It's high and dry there, and not cold either.  Summers are mild and so are winters--except for an occasional storm.  Generally, if it's snowing in the morning, the snow is completely gone by noon.  If you buy a house with a south-facing driveway, you'll never shovel snow; it will just go away before you get home.  Teaching high school for years there, I had some students who wore shorts all year; they were, in fact, pushing it, but they did wear shorts the whole year.   Health care is truly excellent in Denver.

We live in Phoenix now; it wouldn't be a spot I'd recommend for schools or climate.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 9, 2014)

Denver, Boulder, Colorado Springs.....just check for best school district.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 9, 2014)

Bend, Oregon might fit the bill for you.


----------



## Kel (Oct 9, 2014)

City of San Diego, CA and greater San Diego County area.  You could have beaches, mountains and desert all within a 1 to 2 hour drive.  And, all in the same day if you want.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 9, 2014)

JudyH said:


> Denver, Boulder, Colorado Springs.....just check for best school district.



I second that and if you prefer small towns with a lot of outdoor activities, Summit County or Steamboat Springs. Great except mud season but everybody takes a break then to warmer climes anyway. 

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2014)

Kel said:


> City of San Diego, CA and greater San Diego County area.  You could have beaches, mountains and desert all within a 1 to 2 hour drive.  And, all in the same day if you want.



Lovely area.  Very expensive, especially if you're coming from outside the state.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 9, 2014)

LMD said:


> active fitness groups (running groups, biking clubs), good schools for our daughter, low crime, sunshine most days of the year (doesn't matter if it snows- we ski).



Sounds like St. Paul, MN to me. I love it here in the summer because of the plethora of bike trails, lakes, and festivals. If I liked cross country skiing or ice skating, I'd love it in the winter too, but I'd really rather be in Naples for 6 months of the year.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wyoming OH.  Number 1 school district on OH, number #17 public HS in the nation.  One of the top children's hospitals in the country, within 2 hours drive to Columbus, Cleveland, Indy, Lexington, Louisville.  In 5 hours you can be in Chicago, three different mountain ranges, mammoth caves, Great Lakes area, canada.  Less than a days drive to the beach or to NYC.  Great dining, ohio river for water activities, vibrant nightlife and theatre district, world class zoo.

Small town atmosphere, wonderful place to raise a family, the park system here (Cincinnati area) is quite extensive with biking, hiking, camping, canoeing, great cost of living


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 9, 2014)

wackymother said:


> Maybe this article will help.
> 
> http://www.parents.com/parenting/money/buy-a-house/the-best-cities-for-new-families/
> 
> We live in Bergen County, NJ, and we love it here, and the schools are very good. I love Hoboken (in Hudson County), but the schools aren't as good as in Bergen County, and the real estate is expensive.


With young children I found Hoboken schools to be excellent.  Well Wallace school was. The High School gets lower marks but my thoughts are that will improve as the wave of new parents and kids wave through the system. 

Hoboken is also in Hudson Country. Gets extra state funds for the school system and has PK3 and PK4 which is a great benefit. 

Great waterfront access for biking and running. NYRR in central park. Skiing upstate and in VT.


----------



## Janette (Oct 10, 2014)

My daughter's family love Cape Elizabeth Maine. The schools are good, the population has lots of young people. The area is beautiful. It is not too far from Boston if you want a big city day, airport is small and good. If you can afford someone to shovel your drive, it is great. It is just south of Portland so should be job opportunities for you. For me, as a senior citizen, I would take Naples.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 10, 2014)

The biggest thing to consider is where can you afford to live. No income tax in FL. Lower house prices/real estate taxes then in NJ/CA. How about Raleigh Durham area of NC?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 10, 2014)

I suggest Naples Florida. but if you cant handle the summers, just go a little further north but stay in Florida.  Gainesville is a really nice college town


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 10, 2014)

Coeur d' Alene Idaho or neighboring Spokane Washington.

Both are relatively inexpensive COL areas to live.

Close enough to Yellowstone you can drive to see it - but you won't be on top of it when it blows. 

Both are within 1 - 4 hours drive of "serious" snow activities - but do not get slammed with snow themselves.

Pretty darn good schools - especially Spokane (Mead, a suburb of Spokane has the best in the area, followed by Liberty Lake, Central Valley and East Valley).

Few if any nasty weather events, occasional wildfire events (usually no deaths). Tornadoes are very rare here.

Massive health care industry in the area.

Gonzaga Basketball team is here!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Janette said:


> My daughter's family love Cape Elizabeth Maine. The schools are good, the population has lots of young people. The area is beautiful. It is not too far from Boston if you want a big city day, airport is small and good. If you can afford someone to shovel your drive, it is great. It is just south of Portland so should be job opportunities for you. For me, as a senior citizen, I would take Naples.



  I second all of this.

Maine Medical Center in Portland is good and you are are in reach of the great Boston hospitals, too.


  I've been looking in Naples  (Moorings, Olde Naples, Park, Royal Harbour areas) for a small condo, foreclosure/short sale if possible.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a good discussion and lots of great suggestions so far. I considered relocating recently. A friend suggested the website City Data and I found that really helpful when researching new areas.

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned the travel and expense of connecting to your families, but that might be something you want to keep in mind. That alone could be a deal breaker for some of the locations suggested.

Also, I am a life-long student of our educational system. I successfully raised two boys who are both very bright and well-rounded. I do know that good school systems drive up the cost of housing. However, it's the parents that make the difference in the child's education, not the buildings, and please realize that the teachers all came from the same universities.

Whatever you demand of your child and the extracurricular activities that you add will make a bigger difference than searching for good schools.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pat H said:


> The biggest thing to consider is where can you afford to live. No income tax in FL. Lower house prices/real estate taxes then in NJ/CA. How about Raleigh Durham area of NC?



Agreed about cost of living.  We loved the no income tax in FL.  What we were surprised about was that when we left FL and moved to OH our homeowners and car insurance was 1/3rd of what we had pd in FL, so it's good to look at all angles.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 10, 2014)

ottawasquaw said:


> It's a good discussion and lots of great suggestions so far. I considered relocating recently. A friend suggested the website City Data and I found that really helpful when researching new areas.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned the travel and expense of connecting to your families, but that might be something you want to keep in mind. That alone could be a deal breaker for some of the locations suggested.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  We go to parent coffees and PTA MEETINGS and the administrators are always telling us it is the parents involvement that makes our school so successful year after year.. The involvement with our children, with our schools, with our EC activities and community activities.   I hate even calling us a school SYSTEM.  We've had our kids in two different "systems"
And left both.  Ours is more a school COMMUNITY.  My only regret in moving to Wyoming Ohio is that we didn't do it sooner


----------



## tompalm (Oct 10, 2014)

I would suggest north Florida too, but it sounds like you are up for a new adventure.  I think Denver, Boise, Salt Lake City would be a great place to live.  If you are up for paying high prices for living, San Diego and San Francisco are great.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 10, 2014)

Most of the suburbs around Minneapolis/St. Paul have excellent school systems, and job opportunities in your field should be good with the medical facilities here.  Yes, it's cold in the winters, but people are active all four seasons and our park systems provide nice places to enjoy being outdoors.  It's a reasonable flight to just about anywhere in the US and as a Delta hub, we've got good connections.  State taxes are higher but there is no sales tax on food or clothing, and we believe we see the benefits our taxes provide in education, etc.


----------



## CarolF (Oct 10, 2014)

*The best places to live*

If you are open to other options, you might consider this years "liveability index" which crunches 30 factors related to things like safety, healthcare, educational resources, infrastructure and environment in 140 cities.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/08/daily-chart-13


----------



## persia (Oct 10, 2014)

Even though I'm a Sydneysider I have to admit Melbourne is tough to beat. Culture, restaurants, and just the ability to get around is admirable. There was a recent report from the OECD that ranked Canberra #1 in the world, but I just can't see a place where the nearest beach is a couple hundred kms away...

But it's hard to beat our city harbour....








CarolF said:


> If you are open to other options, you might consider this years "liveability index" which crunches 30 factors related to things like safety, healthcare, educational resources, infrastructure and environment in 140 cities.
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/08/daily-chart-13


----------



## CarolF (Oct 11, 2014)

persia said:


> There was a recent report from the OECD that ranked Canberra #1 in the world, but I just can't see a place where the nearest beach is a couple hundred kms away...



Plus there are far too many public servants for my liking . 

Sydney harbour is one of the nicest places I have sailed.


----------



## LMD (Oct 11, 2014)

*Thanks for the replies, how about Roanoke VA?*

Wow, thanks for all the great responses. Ideally we are also looking for somewhere where housing is affordable. We own a small condo in Marco Island and are hoping to be able to hold on to it. I was able to find some interesting information on wages for physical therapists on the bureau of labor statistics web site. It not only breaks it down by states but also by region/ area within each state. Anyone from western VA, Roanoke area? This area is close to 81 and would put us within a reasonable drive to family in the NE and to FL. Looks like you can get a decent house for $250,000 or so, it is near the mountains, moderate amounts of snow, not sure how taxes or schools are (can anyone comment). Thanks! 
Lisa


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 11, 2014)

CarolF said:


> If you are open to other options, you might consider this years "liveability index" which crunches 30 factors related to things like safety, healthcare, educational resources, infrastructure and environment in 140 cities.
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/08/daily-chart-13



Vancouver! Where housing is priced completly out the average persons reach - no way.

Might as well include Hong Kong if you are pushing Vancouver.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is a "cost of living" comparator, why guess? ..... 

http://www.bestplaces.net/cost-of-living/


----------



## klpca (Oct 11, 2014)

LMD said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great responses. Ideally we are also looking for somewhere where housing is affordable. We own a small condo in Marco Island and are hoping to be able to hold on to it. I was able to find some interesting information on wages for physical therapists on the bureau of labor statistics web site. It not only breaks it down by states but also by region/ area within each state. Anyone from western VA, Roanoke area? This area is close to 81 and would put us within a reasonable drive to family in the NE and to FL. Looks like you can get a decent house for $250,000 or so, it is near the mountains, moderate amounts of snow, not sure how taxes or schools are (can anyone comment). Thanks!
> Lisa



As mentioned upthread, the City-data forums will be helpful for you. http://www.city-data.com/forum/roanoke-area/

When our friends moved, their criteria was to live near a major airport for ease of travel, near a university for access to sports and culture, and somewhere within an hour or two of family. I thought that was pretty clever.

FWIW, we looked into moving in the early 90's because our mortgage was killing us. We looked at a specific city in the PNW that was very popular at the time, and was definitely marketed as being a lot less expensive than San Diego. It took awhile to find the relevant information, but it turned out that every cost of living category - except housing - was higher in this city than in San Diego. I never saw that coming. This was back in the day when you had to move up to a more expensive house than you sold to avoid tax on the sale, so we stayed put. I think that checking out the cost of living in a new city is key.


----------



## persia (Oct 11, 2014)

And cost of living is relative to wages as well. In Sydney or Melbourne cost of living is high but so are wages.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 11, 2014)

*Hawaii*

But you can forget the snow shoveling. Just change downhill skiing to down wave surfing and enjoy the friendly life style. Homes are expensive but there are lower cost areas on all Islands but not inexpensive. Enjoy the different culture and you could fly out a week each year for snow shoveling. For living costs there are low property taxes,no heating bills or AC if you locate well, minimal clothing bills,low car gas bills as there is little distance to travel. And you live years longer average than any snow shoveling State.
Now the big problem is which Island is best?


----------



## klpca (Oct 11, 2014)

persia said:


> And cost of living is relative to wages as well. In Sydney or Melbourne cost of living is high but so are wages.



In our case it involved a pay cut. Easy decision.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 11, 2014)

persia said:


> And cost of living is relative to wages as well. In Sydney or Melbourne cost of living is high but so are wages.



DW is a RN - moving to either Melbourne or Sydney would involve a tremendous pay cut from here in Spokane where she makes over $45 AU Dollars per hour (when exchanged).

Plus spiders and snakes ----- no thank you please!

http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=Registered_Nurse_(RN)/Hourly_Rate/00eb564b/Sydney

http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=Registered_Nurse_(RN)/Hourly_Rate/d2d8c86d/Melbourne

I'm retired - so I would get the same pension either way.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 11, 2014)

*Charleston, SC*

The Charleston, SC area.  Beauty, beaches, history, architecture, the arts, sports, great food and shopping, change of seasons yet mild winters, the Medical University of SC and several other large and smaller hospital systems, colleges and universities  It's a wonderful place to live.  There is always something going on and if you don't feel like doing anything, there is always sitting in rocking chair or on a joggling board on a porch while sipping some lemonade under the live oak trees over looking a marsh, river, creek or the ocean! It's a magical place to live.  The drawback for you would be that you would have to be particular about choosing the school system for your children.  We have some excellent public schools and some that do not fare so well when compared with national scores. I was born and raised in Ft Myers, Florida. I've been back just about every year since.  I'd never move back to Florida.  Charleston offers so much more for us.


----------



## CarolF (Oct 11, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> DW is a RN - moving to either Melbourne or Sydney would involve a tremendous pay cut from here in Spokane where she makes over $45 AU Dollars per hour (when exchanged).
> 
> Plus spiders and snakes ----- no thank you please!
> 
> ...



Rick, if you are actually interested in moving, it would be worth further investigation.  It is difficult to compare the jobs based on $ p/h stats due to differences between the work systems of our countries.  Nurses have penalty rates and other benefits.  

"In _2012_, full-time nursing and midwifery professionals in non-managerial positions earned $1,633.50 per week_ on average_." That average wage amount doesn't include Australia's standard entitlement to a superannuation payment which is currently 9.5%.   Full-time employment in Australia requires twenty paid annual leave days (holiday leave), 10 days paid sick/personal/carers leave per annum, 3 months paid long service leave (holiday leave) after 10 years service plus 12 days annually of paid public holidays etc etc etc.  As an experienced professional, I think your wife would be able to expect above the 2012 AU average wage.
http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/Lookup/4102.0Main+Features20April+2013

As for the spiders, here is my favourite.  






The huntsman.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 11, 2014)

You might want to consider Las Vegas. Housing is still reasonable, lots of entertainment and restaurants. Major airport enables you to get anywhere. He are headed there as some point.

Of course, you have the hot summer, but low humidity.

Mike


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Might not help you*

But,I have to say I love where we live in Cupertino,California.  Yes, people say it is expensive but I love the weather, the distance to drive to the ocean or mountains.  I love the schools here, the parks, and the pace of life.  Traffic can be a problem but planning avoids lots of the problems.  Food costs are pretty much the same anywhere we've been.  We have 3 airports not very far away and the best part is we go away to vacation and love returning home.
Bart


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 12, 2014)

CarolF said:


> As for the spiders, here is my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That begs the question - is that your hand in the picture?

:rofl:


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Coeur d' Alene Idaho or neighboring Spokane Washington.
> 
> Both are relatively inexpensive COL areas to live....



 I lived in Spokane for 4 years and we also owned (but sold) a home on Lake Pend Oreille.  Been there, done it.  "Heart of the Inland Empire" which is a very extensive farming industry.


----------



## lynne (Oct 12, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> But you can forget the snow shoveling. Just change downhill skiing to down wave surfing and enjoy the friendly life style. Homes are expensive but there are lower cost areas on all Islands but not inexpensive. Enjoy the different culture and you could fly out a week each year for snow shoveling. For living costs there are low property taxes,no heating bills or AC if you locate well, minimal clothing bills,low car gas bills as there is little distance to travel. And you live years longer average than any snow shoveling State.
> Now the big problem is which Island is best?



The school system here leaves a lot to be desired.  Our property taxes do not go to the school system, it is funded from the state.  Quite a few children here are homeschooled or private schools.  

As to shoveling snow.  In the winter many families take their trucks up to Mauna Kea and come back down the mountain with snow.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 12, 2014)

Icc5 said:


> But,I have to say I love where we live in Cupertino,California.  Yes, people say it is expensive but I love the weather, the distance to drive to the ocean or mountains.  I love the schools here, the parks, and the pace of life.  Traffic can be a problem but planning avoids lots of the problems.  Food costs are pretty much the same anywhere we've been.  We have 3 airports not very far away and the best part is we go away to vacation and love returning home.
> Bart



Everything you say is true but you leave out one IMPORTANT piece and that I that you reside in " the land of the million dollar tear downs."  I know this first hand a my kids live in San Carlos and I went with them on a few house hunting missions.


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 13, 2014)

radmoo said:


> Everything you say is true but you leave out one IMPORTANT piece and that I that you reside in " the land of the million dollar tear downs."  I know this first hand a my kids live in San Carlos and I went with them on a few house hunting missions.



Actually most of the million dollar tear downs by me were small,old, almost shacks on huge lots.  These were mainly farm workers quarters left from when we had farms here.  Gradually they have been replaced and for the most part the neighborhoods look normal again.  Luckily in my area most of the people that have bought these properties can afford them and really help and support our local tax base and schools.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 13, 2014)

Henderson, NV - part of the Vegas valley
Has low crime, great weather, low cost of living, lots of fitness fans and outdoor activity. The only thing is school. There are only a few good public schools. We send our son to an excellent private school. The low cost of living makes it affordable.


----------



## Kal (Oct 13, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Henderson, NV - part of the Vegas valley
> Has low crime, great weather, low cost of living, lots of fitness fans and outdoor activity. The only thing is school. There are only a few good public schools. We send our son to an excellent private school. The low cost of living makes it affordable.


 
 Average high in July being 104F might hinder outdoor activity a bit.  Near term issues such as electrical cost and WATER could cause some intestinal blockage.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 13, 2014)

Based on the OP's original request/post, I'd recommend looking at Denver, CO.

If your looking at some of the highest PT wages in the country, check out Las Vegas, NV (annual mean wage = $124,060). As far as housing in the LV area, I'd recommend either Summerlin in the far West or Green Valley in the SE.  We have no state income tax and low property taxes. With all of the medical facilities and hospitals along the I215, including the Summerlin Hospital, the Summerlin area would be a good place to start looking, plus the temperatures are a little cooler because the higher elevation than Henderson, which is the lowest part of the valley. LV is only 4-1/2 hours from the SoCal beaches.

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes291123.htm#st


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Based on the OP's original request/post, I'd recommend looking at Denver, CO.


I completely disagree.  Denver, the Front Range -- heck even all of Colorado is a terrible place to live.  We all hate it here and would leave in a heartbeat if we could, and we are extremely unfriendly to outsiders.  I think the OP should definitely look _anywhere _other than Colorado.



Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2014)

I disagree all the way around. Both Las Vegas and Denver are GREAT places to live. There are no vacancies here in Idaho, and you never met any unfriendlier people. We even check to see that visitors have round trip tickets so they'll leave after we fleece them for all their travel money. Snow is butt deep to a tall Indian, and you have to shovel it until the middle of June and start again in August. The week surrounding 4th of July is so hot, you have to stay indoors sitting on an an ice block. We can't afford air conditioning on our minimum wage jobs. And if the drought doesn't end soon we won't even have the ice blocks. Go Away!

Jim


----------



## radmoo (Oct 13, 2014)

Icc5 said:


> Actually most of the million dollar tear downs by me were small,old, almost shacks on huge lots.  These were mainly farm workers quarters left from when we had farms here.  Gradually they have been replaced and for the most part the neighborhoods look normal again.  Luckily in my area most of the people that have bought these properties can afford them and really help and support our local tax base and schools.



Yes, they have been replaced with $2 million 1400 sq ft homes on 6000 SQL;5 lots!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I completely disagree.  Denver, the Front Range -- heck even all of Colorado is a terrible place to live.  We all hate it here and would leave in a heartbeat if we could, and we are extremely unfriendly to outsiders.  I think the OP should definitely look _anywhere _other than Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt



I'm only talking about Denver, not all of Colorado.  It's like Austin vs the rest of Texas (yuck).  I wouldn't say Denver is unfriendly to outsiders since, like Vegas, so many people are from somewhere else. It was a fun place to be when I was younger and it's where I meet my wife 30+ years ago.  We just got back from a trip to Denver in August and the people weren't unfriendly, but the traffic did suck big time.

My big negatives with Denver was the snow anytime from September 1st thru Memorial day.  Also, because of the snow, there was gravel of some sort on all of the roads especially in the foot hills where I lived, it was to damn far from the ocean, and I hate the cold.  But it does offer yearly outdoor activities, snow skiing, other mountain activities, lots of good restaurants, etc.  For housing check out the SW area of Denver which is my favorite part of Denver as you get into the foothills.  Lots of people live in Aurora, which is east of Denver, but I always called Aurora Kansas.

Probably the biggest negative of Denver for the OP is that PT jobs have a mean yearly salary of $75K/year (+ state income tax), where-as in Vegas it's $125K/year (no state income tax).

Vegas baby


----------



## persia (Oct 14, 2014)

I haven't done comparisons on health care salaries. IT salaries in Sydney are substantially higher than what I see in Boston, and since I'm in IT we will be much better off in Sydney than Boston. I guess everything is relative....




klpca said:


> In our case it involved a pay cut. Easy decision.


----------



## mlnuwer (Oct 17, 2014)

San Diego is a perfect place for healthcare and for a young family.  We moved from NY to Silicon Valley and after many yrs, came down here and it is Paradise!  Not as expensive as the Bay Area either.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 17, 2014)

mlnuwer said:


> San Diego is a perfect place for healthcare and for a young family.  We moved from NY to Silicon Valley and after many yrs, came down here and it is Paradise!  Not as expensive as the Bay Area either.



It all depends.  If you're living in Escondido, you're not *in* San Diego.  So it probably is less expensive. Same with the Bay Area.  It all depends on where you're living. San Francisco, and some of the burbs around, are very pricey.  Others, not so bad.


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll throw Wisconsin in the hopper.  The state usually ranks in the top three on ACT test scores for its students.  Lower cost of living, clean air, and people are generally much more helpful.  I grew up on the East coast, occasionally go there for visits, and would never consider moving back. (Sorry, don't mean to offend, but its true.)


----------

